# RCJH Fluval Spec V - update 3-24



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

These are nice fish but the prefer schooling so once you add in a few not sure if their requirements would be met in a small tank. Who knows you might be able to pull it off just as long as you do your water changes and doesn't overload the tank's filter. Either way most small fish such as what you choosed will do fine. I was tempted to get one of these myself but decided to put it off for another time. Good luck with the project, i'm sure HC is going to look great.

Boraras brigittae 










or blue eyed rainbowfish


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I like the Boraras as a schooling fish. I may need to order them though, so has anyone had any luck on aquabid with smaller fish?


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Planted and scaped today. Starting the dry start method for a couple of weeks to get the HC rooted. Here is an image. For Fauna I am going to use green tetra's my lfs gets them regularly and i can put enough for a good size school


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Both of them fish are nice.


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Thinking about filling the tank up this weekend, or putting my aquaticlife lights over the tank for more light until i fill the tank. any suggestions how to make sure that HC has successfully rooted?


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Tank has been filled and very few pieces of HC floated so start to dose this week and really see growth.


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Update 12/15/12

added green neon tetras to the tank, good alternative for such a small tank with a similar look to the cardinals


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Rock chalk, Jayhawk!


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Another update. added some cherry shrimp and an Oto to help clean up the tank a little. Added some color in the back corner as well.


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Just did a water change thought I would take a picture. One of my cherry's gave birth but havnt been able to find the little guys checked the filter and everything.


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to replace an OTO that had White Fungus today. Also started to see baby shrimp all around the tank. The top of my rocks seem to be growing quite a bit of algae even though I have turned my light cycle down. Here are some pictures


----------



## Leeroyv (Jan 7, 2013)

liking the look of this alot cant wait to get mine filled and cycled


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks this tank is coming along day by day. cant wait for the carpet to fill in and to have some trimmings to spread around this tank. looks like a lot of people got this tank, looking forward to seeing all the different ways it gets scaped


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Update 1/12/13 
Have 4 Red cherries saddled but still none that are berried yet. Have been like this for about 2 weeks. One of the females I received berried laid its eggs and now the shrimp are gaining confidence and showing themselves around the tank regularly. I still need to figure out how to efficiently dose this tank with the EI method, because I am starting to grow a bit of algae.


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

3 out of the 4 females are berried as of this afternoon with the 4th looking to be so as well. Soon I will have an army.


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 13, 2013)

Tank is looking good, wish you luck with the berries


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

A 2 week update everything is growing like crazy did my first big trim on this tank. Here are the before and after pictures. Please excuse the trimmed photo as I had just added a water clarifier. 

Before









After


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Its been a while. My tank is now officially infested with red cherry shrimp. Not only that but my females are berried again. I need to figure something to do with all these shrimp besides make shrimp scampi. Growth is great here is a picture.


----------



## Chelleann3 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Lighting*

It appears that you've updated your lighting, what are you currently using? I have the Fluval V and am not thrilled with the lighting.


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

Chelleann3 said:


> It appears that you've updated your lighting, what are you currently using? I have the Fluval V and am not thrilled with the lighting.


I still had my aquatic life t5ho 30" fixture from when I sold my 29 gallon. Its a lot of light all be its truly only 24" inside the casing. I have my timer spaced out 3 times a day and only about 6 hours of total on time. I dose heavily and have CO2 pumped in and I still have a decent amount of algae growth every week. Is what I have ideal no but it does the job and my plants are growing like crazy. Ill upload a recent picture soon. Good luck with finding an alterative light fixture other members on here have been using Finnex products.


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

update 3/24


----------



## themaninthesuit (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi! your tank really impressed me and now I'm starting something similar!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=419298

I plan on keeping the HC growing for a while under direct sunlight, won't flood the tank until I have an almost-complete carpet.

I'm worried about the ferts, what is your experience on dosing before and after flooding? I'm currently using only API Root tabs but they don't seem to have much in the line of micros.

How did the EI method worked for you?

Thanks!


----------



## jhwku (Feb 25, 2011)

themaninthesuit said:


> Hi! your tank really impressed me and now I'm starting something similar!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=419298
> 
> ...


thank you, Unfortunately the tank doesnt look so good anymore. I ran out of co2 and stopped doing regular maintenance on it since moving to my office. 

For dosing I used dry ferts from greenleaf and from past experiences on a larger tank I would just eyeball the amounts. But wasnt really more than a pinch out of each bag. You can also use the flourish series but it get expensive in the long run. In my experience you will need a stronger light, during the dsm if you place it outside you may get some good growth but Ive never had good luck with a tank receiving light through window. good luck with your tank.


----------

